

ratemycop.com: New Website Has Police Furious - iamelgringo
http://cbs13.com/local/rate.a.cop.2.673410.html

======
iamelgringo
Website apparently was taken down. Here's the google cache:
[http://209.85.207.104/search?q=cache:M5rAytKxvkUJ:ratemycop....](http://209.85.207.104/search?q=cache:M5rAytKxvkUJ:ratemycop.com/+ratemycop.com&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

